# F&D F6000 home theater



## samaresh7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Give your suggetion for F&D F6000 home theater with price and store details in kolkata.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

*re: F&D F6000 home theater*

if you want information about speaker get it here-

F&D F6000 :: A nuclear bomb in the house ?


----------



## samaresh7 (Mar 4, 2011)

*re: F&D F6000 home theater*

Please share if anyone have experience with it.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 5, 2011)

*re: F&D F6000 home theater*

well this was the best buy in Digit magazine...... so i think overall it wud be a gr8 5.1 speaker set..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

yup.

It has been rated high by many websites too.


----------



## samaresh7 (Mar 5, 2011)

can anyone know any dealers in kolkata.Give me contact details.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

I found an all India phone number of theirs. Call them and ask about dealers in your city.

Phone: 91-11-45020113


----------



## samaresh7 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Need your help!!*

anyone know anything personaly for this home theater..


----------



## shah_aditya (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes guys, I am the proud owner of F&D F6000. Purchased this 1 and half months back from online store infibeam.com. This was not easily available in showrooms or electronics stores. MRP of this one is close to 10K. However i got this for 6839 Rs.

Performance is absolutely amazing. Bass is earth rattling. Satellites provides crystal clear crisp sound. I am using this with my LG 42" Plazma connected to my Desktop and being used as Monitor. 

The performance of Dobly when connected to actual 5.1 channels from PC give you the true theatrical experience for Dolby output. One can connect 2 devices at a time as this one has DVD and AUX both inputs. Switching over from one Input to another is just a press of a remote control button away. 

Wires are quite long and for output there is no pin or connector required simply connect speaker wires directly to the speaker terminals.

You have the volume  control for every channel i.e. front, center and rear. Also there is a control for bass.

Dolby surround option provides quite good effect even for stereo sounds.


----------



## shah_aditya (Jun 28, 2011)

More Pics


----------



## PraKs (Jun 28, 2011)

Is F & D Indian company ? Why use bulb on speakers & make it look like pure village type ?


----------



## vindance1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi friends,

while visiting the store today i came across a 5.1 system from F&D. model is f6000. price 6500. any idea abt this set?? sound pretty good to my inexperienced ear. Is it better than logitech z623 in sound quality?? (i m not concerned abt high volume or bass or 5.1 speakers)

My primary use is to connect it to my yamaha psrI425 keyboard. any suggestions is welcome.

thank you.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> if you want information about speaker get it here-
> 
> F&D F6000 :: A nuclear bomb in the house ?



link says "Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here"


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 4, 2011)

shah_aditya said:


> Performance is absolutely amazing. Bass is earth rattling. Satellites provides crystal clear crisp sound. I am using this with my LG 42" Plazma connected to my Desktop and being used as Monitor.
> Dolby surround option provides quite good effect even for stereo sounds.



Share the power ratings and the relevant specs if you can.
Btw, nice setup!


----------



## shah_aditya (Jul 4, 2011)

- 6500W PMPO
- Subwoofer:20Hz~90Hz
- Satellite speaker:230HZ~20KHz
- S/N: > 55dB
- Separation: > 40dB
- THD < 0.7%
- Output power (RMS): 123 Watt
Front: 13 Watt X 2
Center: 14 Watt
Surround: 13 Watt X 2
Subwoofer: 57 Watt
- Product dimension
Front (W x D x H) : 98 x 208 x 100 mm
Center (W x D x H) : 260 x 98 x 102 mm
Surround (W x D x H) : 98 x 208 x 100 mm
Subwoofer (W x D x H): 280 x 315 x 420 mm


----------



## maxprash (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to buy a 5.1 speaker system, the 'F&D F6000'. 
I looked up its specs on the internet. But its wattage in RMS differs in some websites.Its home website mentions that it is 123 watt RMS( 5.1 Home Theater Speakers | Gloss Finishing Surface portable speakers delhi ), but many other websites say that it is 191 watt RMS.

For Subwoofer,homepage shows 57 watt RMS and every other site shows 120 watt RMS.

I am really confused. Can anyone tell what its actual specs are?????????????????


----------



## mrsam1999 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello Vindance1..can u please tell me in which shop did you get the price of 6500/- for this model ?


----------



## chiru (Dec 9, 2011)

does f6000 have spdif/optical input? if it doesnt how can i get 5.1ch from ps3 to play on this sound system?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2011)

samaresh7 said:


> can anyone know any dealers in kolkata.Give me contact details.


You can find it at
Welcome To M D COMPUTERS PVT.LTD


----------

